# is t3 good by itself



## RossT (Jun 15, 2011)

just wondering if t3 is good by itself, i know people take it with ephidrine or clen but i dont like the sound of clens side effects (palpitations)

thanks Ross


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RossT said:


> just wondering if t3 is good by itself, i know people take it with ephidrine or clen but i dont like the sound of clens side effects (palpitations)
> 
> thanks Ross


short answer is no.. I'm assuming fat loss is your goal?

if you want to OPTIMISE your metabolism -full time, not just for periods, read about thyroid here in the pdf- there is a chapter on what you need to do to optimise your metabolism.

however, if you look at the big picture, thyroid inceases your Protein Turn Over Rate (PTOR):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

so many use clen becuase it is slighly anti-catabolic, so shifts the PTOR away from catabolism. If you don't use clen, use a little anavar or some other AAS.

Dan DuchaineBody-Underground Bodyopus 4.pdf


----------



## RossT (Jun 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> short answer is no.. I'm assuming fat loss is your goal?
> 
> if you want to OPTIMISE your metabolism -full time, not just for periods, read about thyroid here in the pdf- there is a chapter on what you need to do to optimise your metabolism.
> 
> ...


thanks dude really good advice so if i took a bit of anavar with it then it should shift the PTOR away really thank you mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RossT said:


> thanks dude really good advice so if i took a bit of anavar with it then it should shift the PTOR away really thank you mate


yes, if you don't want to use clen, then 20mg/day anavar would be a good substitute- mildly increases fat loss, but even better than clen for shifting the PTOR to anabolism- so you lose less/no muscle and keep weight loss to fat.

If you're not going to do the long term adjustment advocated by dan duchaine, then do T3 2 days on, 2days off (stops your own production reducing). On the days of, you could take an ECA stack.

If you do 2days on T3 (50-100mcg)+ 20mg anavar, then 2days on ECA, then repeat, you could have very good results- unlikely to need PCT as very low dose of anvar and not taken every day, so shouldn't downregulate your own HPTA.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

yet more brilliant information from DA MAN


----------



## RossT (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks mate think i might do that


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Anavar at say 20 - 80mg ED running with T3 is a good combo. Defo better with clen IMO..but if the sides are too much then Var and T3 as suggested by aus will work good along with a good diet.

Var can be used at a low dose fine in a cutting cycle 30mg with a 2 week cycle up and down with T3 should help you out.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RossT said:


> thanks mate think i might do that


you mentioned a drug test on your other very similar post. clen clears in 4-5 days, there is no test for T3; anavar can be anywhere from 4-6weeks.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RossT said:


> just wondering if t3 is good by itself, i know people take it with ephidrine or clen but i dont like the sound of clens side effects (palpitations)
> 
> thanks Ross


YES,with good diet, and Im talking from experience..........................just not as good as when mixed with other compounds tho

Rep


----------

